# Where can I buy Methyl Paraben (or other inhibitor)?



## the Dregs (Dec 16, 2007)

I want to start culturing my own flies. I figured I would go the inhibitor route instead of using vinegar, because of the smell. Is there any place, like pharmacies, or such, that regularly sells it? I looked at a couple places online, but the best price I found was 10 bucks for a pound...with 8 bucks shipping. 

If there is a more easily available inhibitor that works, I would love to hear about it!


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

I bought mine from Josh's Frogs. He's a site sponsor and he has other supplies so you can spread the shipping out among other items. 

http://joshsfrogs.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21_50&products_id=89


----------



## the Dregs (Dec 16, 2007)

about how much do you add per culture? I guess I will eat the shipping as he's a sponsor.


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

From the description on Josh's frogs "Just add 4 teaspoons to 10 cups of your media."  I believe that is about what I use. I don't have my recipe in front of me.


----------



## the Dregs (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry...didn't read that. Thanks for the answer. Now I am going to start researching all of your guys' media recipes. They just seem so dang fun.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

just use half white vinigear, lots cheaper and easier to find. use a 50:50 mix of that and water.


----------



## the Dregs (Dec 16, 2007)

I didn't want to deal with the smell. And I think that methyl paraben is actually comparable in cost over the long run. that's what i have heard anyway.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I only notice the smell during the first day or two after making a culture, and even then, I have to be pretty close to the vent holes of the culture lid. 

As far as media goes, I buy Josh's and have stellar production. He mixes in a mold inhibitor already, and I was experimenting with adding vinegar to see what it would do to production.


----------



## the Dregs (Dec 16, 2007)

I got the MP from Josh's. I was going to go ahead and buy the medium too, but I decided to make my own. It just seemed like a fun thing to experiment with. Now that i think of it, I guess I ought to buy some online for when my experiments inevitably fail. Of course, fruit flies and pinhead crickets are both available locally, so I am not too worried.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> just use half white vinigear, lots cheaper and easier to find. use a 50:50 mix of that and water.


1 LBS of methyl paraben ($10) is enough for 360 cultures. You would need 90 cups of vinegar for that many cultures (or over 5 and a half gallons of vinegar).

Save the vinegar for fruit fly traps.


----------



## the Dregs (Dec 16, 2007)

Just got it in the mail today. My wife is wondering why the hell someone mailed me a pound of white dust and a bag of dirt. That was quick.


----------



## O2 Plastics (Jun 28, 2006)

Hmmm, sounds like you just made a federal watch list...


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

*Potassium Sorbate*

You can also use Potassium Sorbate as a food additive and mold inhibitor. $5.30/lb 

http://www.butcher-packer.com/pages-pro ... te1lb.html

AS of right now, in my opinion, JoshsFrogs has the best media out there now. If you decide that you don't want to make your own media.


----------



## msminnamouse (Dec 13, 2007)

How much Potassium sorbate do you use?


----------

